# treadmill VS skipping rope



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering which one you think is harder and makes you sweat more,

I don't know about you but skipping makes me sweat like a B****

they got me Skipping it at boxing, they have it on a traffic light box thing,

when its green you do normal skip, amber you skip as fast as you can without stopping, if you stop you have to do press ups, and red is a 30 second break for water, they repeat it like 6 times, its a killer!!

Treadmill I can run none stop just seems to easy for me.

What about you guys? :bounce:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Skipping.

I used to box, too.

6x 3 minute rounds with the last 30 seconds of each round being fast as you can.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Rope, i always do hard skipping at the end of my boxing cardio session, skiping rope is the key to endurance.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

skipping for sure.


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

im looking at doing skipping for cardio, any ideas of a circute aimed at fat loss? oh and baring in mind im a begginer at skipping lol


----------



## dannyh2k10 (Jul 2, 2010)

well what we do at boxing, we do 4 minutes slow skip, 4 minutes fast skip, 30 seconds break which we repeat 5-6 times, as soon as we Finnish we have a minute to get our breathe back and go for a 2 mile jog, come back and do some sparing, sit ups and press-ups and some shadow boxing, its done me wonders for fat loss


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Skipping is superior IMO.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Rope any day mate


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

dannyh2k10 said:


> well what we do at boxing, we do 4 minutes slow skip, 4 minutes fast skip, 30 seconds break which we repeat 5-6 times, as soon as we Finnish we have a minute to get our breathe back and go for a 2 mile jog, come back and do some sparing, sit ups and press-ups and some shadow boxing, its done me wonders for fat loss


guna give it a try.... well the skipping bit lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Anybody know of a decent rope I can buy online?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Anybody know of a decent rope I can buy online?


Be wary of online buys, if your over 6 foot most ropes are a wee bit short, easy way is to stand on middle of rope and the handles should be able to touch your armpits.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Be wary of online buys, if your over 6 foot most ropes are a wee bit short, easy way is to stand on middle of rope and the handles should be able to touch your armpits.


I'm only 5ft 8. Seen some cheap ones around but don't want to go wasting my money.


----------



## Paul85 (Mar 1, 2010)

Skipping rope by far for me I boxed for two and a half years and that simple bit of rope was one of the best fitness exercises around.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm only 5ft 8. Seen some cheap ones around but don't want to go wasting my money.


Argos then mate they sell one with weighted handles that can be adjusted for under a tenner.


----------



## duvide (Aug 31, 2009)

We have quite a few skipping techniques in video loops for the single jump rope which help you to work on different parts of your body *here*.

Frank

duvide Jumpropes


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> Argos then mate they sell one with weighted handles that can be adjusted for under a tenner.


Thanks mate. Will have a look now.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Skipping is excellent - used to love it before I lost a leg.

Don't forget you can do both static skipping and walking, jogging or running skipping too.

I just used to use a length of plastic-covered washing line.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Wayne.uk said:


> is it normal that i can't skip?


Keep at it, even if you can just do one before catching the ruddy rope with your feet, I was kak (still am really) but bought a leather boxers rope n found that easier to use.


----------

